# New 811 Firmware P3.39 is here



## Ken H (Nov 24, 2004)

Not sure what it does, or doesn't do, but it loaded about an hour ago. So far there have been no issues.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

hopefully they reverse the trend from breaking things to fixing things, my 811 has not been so nice freezing up after long uses of OTA only then trying to bring up the guide or banner to see other channels


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

The "No Info" glitch still needs to be fixed!! Wonder if it will be part of the software upgrade?

Ken


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

There is a new option on the installation set up menu...not sure what it does..auto shutdown


----------



## Info2c (Dec 29, 2004)

Reference 3.39 Software download for the Model-811, there appears to be an extension from 24hrs to 48hrs of the Program Guide listed. (?)


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Info2c said:


> Reference 3.39 Software download for the Model-811, there appears to be an extension from 24hrs to 48hrs of the Program Guide listed. (?)


The 811 has always had the 48hr (44hr truncated after memory allocation). If you have only been refreshing 24hrs at a time, this would exuberantly demonstrate why the Idle Standby feature was needed. BTW, Auto Standby is not a new feature to most DVR users.

Reminder, the 811 has to be in standby for it to download or refresh information in it's physical memory.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

We're getting Auto Standby?? 

:joy:


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Well, I've waited to see if anyone would ask about release notes, but since not, guess I'll go first! Are there any release notes available??

Ken


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Notes posted here

Closing...


----------

